# Uploading of pics from your computer to a Chron thread.



## anivid (Apr 21, 2012)

Having travelled through all of the POST YOUR PIC thread for seeing what you all look like, I discovered a lot of voids where your heads were supposed to be, and a lot of links to other voids ;-)
Here’s a way out while staying inside the chron’s system:
Upload your pic to your Chron album, copy the BB code the system is giving you, and paste it into the text field in the commentary menu.
Avoid pressing the icons for « add pic » or anything else - those little menues popping up will just discard your pic as too large or something.
By pasting the BBcode DIRECTLY into the text field you’ll bypass such function ;-)
As an exampel I’ll show you a firework pic from my album (have a lot more of firework pics in my album ;-)
The pic has 6501 bytes.


----------



## David Evil Overlord (Apr 27, 2012)

Hmmm. Let me try this with the Forum of Pompeii, with the crater of Vesuvius in the background...


----------

